# Matheson OPP Cruiser is Stolen



## my72jeep (22 Mar 2015)

http://www.wawa-news.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=22240:matheson-opp-cruiser-is-stolen&catid=118:district-news&Itemid=78




Whops, did some one leave it at timmies?


Matheson OPP Cruiser is Stolen  

 Written by South Porcupine OPP - Matheson      
Sunday, 22 March 2015 08:29  

On Saturday March 21, 2015, the South Porcupine Detachment of the Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) located in Matheson, Ontario, discovered that one of their cruisers was unaccounted for.

As a result of an immediate and ongoing investigation, the OPP has been able to confirm that this fully marked 2011 Ford Crown Victoria, black and white coloured cruiser?, with Ontario licence plate BKYA 833 has been stolen. 

The cruiser is equipped with a full roof lighting system and the fleet number 4-428 is clearly marked -on the white driver's and passenger's front doors beneath the letters O.P.P.

The identity of the person responsible for this ?theft is not known and the investigation is continuing.

Further details will be provided as they become available


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Mar 2015)

http://www.northernnews.ca/2015/03/22/cruiser-stolen

MATHESON - *Matheson OPP used a spike belt to bring a stolen police cruiser to a halt early Sunday morning.*

A 20-year-old Black-River Matheson resident faces numerous charges after the OPP cruiser went missing overnight Saturday.

OPP officers observed the stolen cruiser around 3:30 a.m. and "strategically followed to a location just west of Matheson," police said in a news release. The officers utilized a spike belt device which aided in safely slowing and stopping the cruiser.   As a result, Travis Plant, 20, of Black River-Matheson Township was arrested and charged with breaking and entering, theft of a motor vehicle, theft under $5,000, resisting a peace officer, and driving while under suspension.

He is being held in custody pending a court appearance at the Ontario Court of Justice in Timmins on Monday at 9:30 a.m.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Mar 2015)

So an OPP cruiser is worth less than $5000?


----------



## my72jeep (22 Mar 2015)

must have been the last of the white cars?


----------



## Tibbson (22 Mar 2015)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> must have been the last of the white cars?



Its been so long since I've seen a white one I wonder if they have any left.


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Mar 2015)

The depreciation on them must be just killer!


----------



## Tibbson (22 Mar 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So an OPP cruiser is worth less than $5000?



Since one charge was theft of a motor vehicle I'd wager the theft under $5000 was for the miscellaneous contents of the vehicle since anything attached to it (radios, computers, emerg equipment....is considered part of the vehicle).


----------



## Sigs Pig (22 Mar 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So an OPP cruiser is worth less than $5000?


I am guessing the culprit broke onto a building and removed items as the original link has been updated with:


    Break, Enter a place as per section 348(1)(b) of the Criminal Code (CC);
    Theft Over $5,000 of a Motor Vehicle as per section 334(a) of the CC;
    Theft Under $5000 as per section 334(b) of the CC (2 counts);
    Resist Peace Officer as per section 129(a) of the CC; and with
    Driving while under suspension as per section 53(1) of the Highway Traffic Act.

ME


----------



## my72jeep (22 Mar 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> Its been so long since I've seen a white one I wonder if they have any left.


Espanola opp has a white dodge truck still,foyette had a white ford in dec.


----------



## my72jeep (23 Mar 2015)

This just gets better

Matheson OPP Charge Man with Multiple Charges day before alleged theft of police cruiser  

 Written by Ontario Provincial Police - Matheson      
Monday, 23 March 2015 16:44  

An officer with the Matheson Detachment of the Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) has charged a man as a result of a traffic investigation on Highway 11, Taylor Township, on March 21, 2015.

At approximately 0015 hours, the OPP attempted to stop a vehicle as a result of a traffic infraction.   The suspect vehicle failed to pull over and began to travel at a high rate of speed fleeing from police.

Police located the suspect vehicle at the Wahgoshig Reserve.  As a result, Travis PLANT, 20, of Black River-Matheson Township, was arrested and charged with:
Flight From Police as per section 249.1 (1) of the Criminal Code of Canada (CCC);
Dangerous Driving as per section 249 (1)(a) CCC;
Racing a Motor Vehicle as per section 172 (1) of the Highway Traffic Act (HTA);
Use Plate Unauthorized as per section 12(1)(d) of the HTA;
Owner Fail to Surrender Permit as per section 7(5)(a) of the HTA;
Own or Operate No Insurance as per section 2(1)(a) of the Compulsory Automobile Insurance Act (CAIA), and with 
Fail to Surrender Insurance Card as per section 3(1) CAIA.

He is scheduled to attend the Ontario Court of Justice in Timmins on May 12, 2015.


----------



## Tibbson (23 Mar 2015)

If it wasn't for stupid people most cops would be out of a job.


----------

